# "VHP" (VIGILANTE Halloween Productions) REAPERS BONEYARD Yard Haunt



## VIGILANTE (Sep 19, 2010)

Pics of my yard haunt called the "REAPERS BONEYARD".
Comprised of 4 parts: The "REAPERS BONEYARD", "Cemetery 2", the "Boulevard Cemetery", and the "Gruesome Garage".









VIGILANTE rockin' The REAPERS paintball team Sweatsedo









VHP Haunt Overview









Boarded-Up Windows & "Leering Reaper"









"REAPERS BONEYARD" Sign fogging









"Smokin' Bones

Check out more pics here!
VIGILANTE Halloween Productions REAPERS BONEYARD


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice stuff V.........Lighting is good...let's see some more...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice set up and Love the smokin' bones!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I like the backlit boarded windows a lot.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great.


----------

